# Sour Dough Baking Again



## DanMcG (Dec 31, 2012)

A few years back I got some great starter from Bassman on here that I enjoyed but managed to kill off one summer from neglect.
Recently I had the opportunity to get some 1847 Oregon Trail Sourdough Starter  and after two tries It's alive and doing well. A couple weeks ago I attempted for my first bake, some English muffins that came out great. I kind of like sour dough cause it's very forgiving....as in....if you don't have time to let it rise put it in the frig and finish tomorrow. I like that.,
Here's a few pic's of the muffins












SI854006.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Dec 31, 2012






And the nooks and crannies;












SI854009.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Dec 31, 2012






I also tried a Rustic Sourdough Semolina Bread which is excellent,  but the hard crust is a little hard for my old teeth to chew 













SI854045.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Dec 31, 2012


















SI854047.JPG



__ DanMcG
__ Dec 31, 2012






I thought I'd share a few pic's  with ya as I'm just getting back into this baking thing and would like to learn  and share with the pros out there.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## chef willie (Dec 31, 2012)

Funny, I have an enevelope in front of me with some starter from them waiting to be re-activated. Nice job on the muffins...look just like the Thomas English Muffins. They have a great website with loads of recipes....I'm sure not all the breads are hard crusts. I just finished up my first sausage attempt and hope to get crackin' on some sourdough breads.....enjoy the holiday


----------



## daveomak (Jan 1, 2013)

Dan, morning..... The muffins look awesome.... Better than store bought....    I love sourdough, it adds a dimensions to bread that makes it enjoyable to eat....   Have a good New Year.....    

Dave


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks real good, Dan!


~Martin


----------



## fletcherfam (Jan 4, 2013)

What is your recipe for the muffins?


----------

